# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  "paket" za noć

## marijana

Mi smo krenuli koristiti platnene pelene u zadnja tri tjedna. 
Po danu mi je sve jasno kako to ide, ali ne i po noći. 
Jel vi svoje pelenaše presvlačite po noći?
Moj sad ima 6 mjeseci, budi se bar 3 puta i onda doji i jedna platnena pelena sa tetrom unutra mi ne izdrži cijelu noć, jedva i pola noći.
Namoči se rub zaštitnih gaćica (kamarisove) te mi to smoči bodić i ostalo.
Probala sam i fitted pelenu, i pocket, ali isto. 
U jednokratnim ga nisam prematala po noći, osim bas ako bi se pokakio. Naravno i jednokratna mi se više puta ujutro "izlila". Očito je da je mali popišanac prve klase, no kako ga nadmudriti?
Koji je vaš "paket" platnenih pelena za noć?

----------


## pomikaki

hm, meni se to baš nije događalo. Tek par puta sam je noću presvukla kad nije pokazivala volju da ponovo zaspi nakon cicanja (a to se jako rijetko događalo). 

Mislim da ipak tetre najbolje upijaju, možda da pokušaš staviti dvije?

Inače bebe ne piške u snu nego kad se probude, ili u polusnu. Tako da ako je malac noćni tip i često se budi, bojim se da ti nema pomoći

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja sam do godinu dana prematala svake noći, u početku 2 puta, kad je bila starija jednom. Nosila je po noći Racman za noć + tetru. Nikad nije bila tak popišana da bi promočilo na odjeću, ali je meni bilo grozno kad sam vidjela da je u mokrom. Pogotovo prvih 6 mjeseci kad je kakala i po noći. 
Nakon godinu dana po noći nosi jednokratnu zato jer idem na posao pa mi se ne da noću gnjaviti s prematanjem.

Ne čini mi se baš dobra ideja da mu staviš dvije tetre, to će bebaču biti strašno neudobno, pogotovo ležati na leđima, jer će mu guzica biti jako podignuta a noge razmaknute.

----------


## pomikaki

a možda... hehe (opet ja   :Grin:  )... da ga pokušaš kad se probudi razmotati i pustiti da piški nad posudicom, kao malo koketiranja s bespelenaškom tehnikom... (vidi pdf bespelenaši) jako brzo se nauče pričekati kad vide da ćeš ih spasiti pišanja u gaće. Kad sam je krenula u bespelenašenje, to je bilo najlakše, hvatanje piškenja nakon buđenja, a puno više nezgoda bilo je po danu.

Možda bi ti bilo naporno skakati svaki put kad se budi, ali isplati se, i nećeš imati problema s propuštanjem pelena na odjeću.

Što se tiče jednokratnih, moje osobno iskustvo s njima (prva 3 mj) je da puno više propuštaju od platnenih, pogotovo ujutro. Kad su mi stigle platnene, drastično se smanjio broj pokakanih bodića i ostalih pelena.

----------


## marijana

A jooooj, bespelenasi iliti suhopelenasi, to mi je SF spika. 
Svaka čast njima-vama na trudu, ali ne znam kako bi to preživjela, budući da zadnjih 7,5 godina nisam niti jednom noć u komadu prespavala...
No, kako bilo, probat ću neke uloške od frotira sašiti i stavljati u pelenu, možda će više izdržati.
Ne čini mi se recimo previše da ga presvučem ako se probudi oko 12 npr., pa onda opet oko 7. Tako mi možda ne će promočiti.

Dvije tetre bi možda izdržale, makar bi bio podeblji paket...

----------


## pomikaki

> A jooooj, bespelenasi iliti suhopelenasi, to mi je SF spika. 
> Svaka čast njima-vama na trudu, ali ne znam kako bi to preživjela, budući da zadnjih 7,5 godina nisam niti jednom noć u komadu prespavala...


ma, ako se već dižeš i presvlačiš dođe ti i manje posla ako skineš prije nego što krene, nemaš što čistiti. Ti vidi kako ti je lakše.

A za dve tetre, moja je do 7mj morala nositi široko, meni je isto bilo grdo vidjeti je tako zapakiranu. Ali eto palo mi na pamet.

----------


## marijana

ma svaki je prijedlog dobrodošao  :Smile:

----------


## coccinella

*marijana* koje pelene koristiš?

Ja sam sa starijom u toj fazi koristila fitted pelenu + 1 tetra pelenu. Kasnije sam kupila Kissaluvs doublere koji su fantastični umjesto tetra pelene. 
Sada su mi genijalne (ali skuplja varijanta  :/ ) pelene FCB, LC, The Enchanted Nursery i Goodmama. Izdrže mi noć bez problema, a pelena uglavnom bude natopljena. 
Odustala sam od presvlačenja po noći sa nekih mjesec i pol dana jer sam ju time razbuđivala.

----------


## marijana

Ja sam na domaćici-Kamaris i Rodina pusa.
Noćas sam stavila Kamarisovu bambus+tetra+jedna polovica tetre 
i upalilo je. Premotala sam ga u 6 brže bolje da ne ode sve van jer se onda zna dobro istovariti. Sad ću probati uvijek stavljati tako pa se nadam da ne bude mokro. 
Pogledala sam po netu o ovim pelenama koje ti, coccinella, predlažeš, ali ne znam koje su to FCB I LC? Nisam našla među onim kraticama....
Možda još koju tako za noć dokupim pelenušku, za sad sa ovih 20 kom taman prolazim, operem svaku drugu večer.

----------


## coccinella

Nemam baš vremena za pisanje pa pogledaj ovdje, ali dobra ti je i ta kombinacija Kamaris/Rodina pusa + tetra pelena za noć (uz, naravno, pouzdan cover).   :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> Premotala sam ga u 6 brže bolje da ne ode sve van jer se onda zna dobro istovariti. Sad ću probati uvijek stavljati tako pa se nadam da ne bude mokro.


e i sad kad ga premataš brže bolje u 6 samo na časak pridrži nad posudicom   :Grin:  
duže će biti suh i neće te popišati dok čistiš pišulinca   :Razz:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Podižem malo ovu temu jer imam pitanje vezano za noć i platnene pelene.

Nemamo problema sa propuštanjem pelena(barem ne do sada), ali me nekako strah da baš nije dobro što je cilu noć mokar. 
Ipak onaj vražiji gel posupa mokraću pa guza bude suha.

Imam jedan uložak Mother ease - stay dry koji je od poliestera i on se pokazao odličan.
Pelena bude mokra totalno a uložak i guza suhi.
I eventualno kada stavim Bambino mio papirić- čini mi se da nije baš tako mokro pri koži.

E sad, mislim se možda da naručim  ME Stay dry pelenu - ima li je neko?
http://www.mother-ease.com/cloth-diapers/28

Možda je to bolje nego da se vratim na pampersice po noći.

Ima li ko kakav prijedlog?

----------

